

Breaking News - API's are copyrightable - josephlord
http://www.fosspatents.com/2013/12/oracle-apparently-winning-android-java.html?m=1

======
josephlord
I actually don't think that this is wrong. A complex API is a creative
expressive work. Now there might be a good fair use argument allowing copying
of API's for compatibility but that is a separate issue.

Note that I don't like Oracle but if you imagine the same facts with the
protagonists being old Sun and MS instead of Oracle and Google would you still
be cheering for the MS side?

------
angersock
Oh _god damn it_.

Does anyone here work for Oracle? What's your opinion of this? Why don't you
strike?

